# sensor de proximidad ultrasonico para robot sumo!



## sebaclon2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola a todos.!
bueno les comento que dentro de 4 meses voy a tener una competencia de robot sumo y me urge un sensor ultrasonico para buscar al oponente...
necesito circuitos y algunas especificaciones respecto al uso del sensor ultrasonico!!
desde ya muchas gracias!!


ahh y les tendre al tanto cuando concurse a ver que puesto salgo y algunas imagenes y demas del concurso!!


----------



## jires (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola, yo no se mucho de esto aun pero a mi me recomendaron usar uno infrarojo como el GP2D12 
http://www.acroname.com/robotics/parts/R48-IR12.html 
Si es mejor el ultrasonico pues que nos lo hagan saber no?
GRacias
salu2


----------



## sebaclon2 (Mar 1, 2010)

hola jires gracias por responder!
pues la vd creo que convendria usar un sensor ultrasonico ya que si usamos un sensor ir (infrarojo) hay varios factores negativos a nuestro favor...
hay unos modulos ultrasonicos como por ej este:

http://aliatron.com/loja/catalog/images/usrf.jpg

lo que estaria bueno que aportaran seria un circuito para ese modulo si se puede usar directo con el pic y cosas asi..!

o circuitos con modulos independientes osea el tx y rx ultrasonico apartes..!!

yo como @jires y otras personas que vean este tema nos gustaria aportes.!!!

desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## poterico13 (Mar 11, 2010)

pus creo que los sensores ultrasinicos  nos daran una mejor fiabilidad pero siguen tyeniendo un gran inconveniente 
el sodto
por lo mientras seguire usando los infrarojos


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola,si no mal recuerdo, la frecuencia maxima que puede percibir un microfono electrec es de 500KHz

y una bocina piezo electrica ( algunos tweeters, son piezo electricos)

debe anda por ahi de los 45KHz.


supongo ( nunca lo he intentado), que deben servir.

ya buscaste en google??

hay algunos ctos, no son la 8va de maravilla, pero los autores aseguran su funcionamiento.

No tanto para utilizarlos, sino para darte una idea.

Saludos


----------



## sebaclon2 (Mar 14, 2010)

poterico13 la vd los sensores ultrasonicos son mas efectivos para usarlo como sensores de proximidad y demas hay muchas variantes si quieres te lo digo..

y randy ya eh visto varias paginas buscadas en google pero hasta aora no encuentro lo que quiero, un circuito que posea los modulos como este 
http://aliatron.com/loja/catalog/images/usrf.jpg

gracias por las respuestas.!


----------



## poterico13 (Mar 18, 2010)

hola !!!!!sebaclon2
pues io no estoy muy versado en esto de los sensores 
creo q te tomare la plabra  no se si me pudieras explicar en si cuales son las ventajas que tiene u n    sensor infrarojo comparado con uno ultrasonico
por fa !!!
pd io tambien partizipare en un torneo de minirobotica(interpolitecnico de minirobotica aca en mexico)) hasta ahora he echo mi nisumo usando un sensor pna para la deteccion del contrincante y un solo sensor de lineas el qrd 1114


----------



## sebaclon2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hola.!! poterico13
bueno te explico...
SENSOR IR (infrarrojo)
si vas a usar un sensor Ir para deteccion de objeto o en nuestro caso  los oponentes, no es tan factible porque si el el sumo oponente es de  color negro casi no lo detecta porque no tiene tanto rebote el haz ir  ,te lo pongo de esta forma si tu sensor ir detecta un objeto blanco a 50  cm perfecto!! de ser color negro lo detectara en 15 o 20 cm es mucha  diferencia.
y otro tema es que si la competencia es de dia y mucho peor en un lugar  abierto tu sensor ir detecta la luz infrarroja del sol y loqueara  totalmente...
no estoy tan en contra de los sensores ir solo que tienen estos defectos pero despues todo bien..!!
SENSOR ULTRASONICO
si usas un sensor ultrasonico no tendras incomeniente con el tema de los colores del robot sumo oponente porque lo que hace este sensor es basicamente emitir un sonido ultrasonico que podria ser de 40khz y lo recibe con el rebote de un objeto... (que vendia a ser el eco)
tampoco tendras incomeniiente con la luz solar
lo que le podria afectar seria que el oponente tenga un sensor untrasonico que trabaje a la misma frecuancia que la tuya...

Y hasta donde se eso es la informacion que tengo con estos sensores...

Tambien por fin encontre en un sitio wed donde muestra como hacer un sensor ultrasonico casero, y como soy muy bondadoso les dejo el link:

http://translate.google.com.py/tran...x-navig/doc/090-ultrasonic-ranger.html&anno=2

Salu2..!!!


----------



## seaarg (Mar 19, 2010)

Para deteccion de proximidad, pasate por este thread
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/


----------



## sebaclon2 (Mar 19, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta seaarg lo estube viendo y me parece muy interesante, pero dime crees que lo voy a poder aplicar a un robotsito de 20 x 20 cm??


----------



## seaarg (Mar 23, 2010)

seba (tocayo), la placa terminada de eso mide, con componentes smd, unos 3,5x2cm y se puede achicar aun mas, al quitar el speaker y quiza el preset. El sensor puede ser algo chico, no se que distancia necesitas de deteccion.


----------



## sebaclon2 (Mar 23, 2010)

ahh que bueno somos tocayos.!! 
bueno lo que necesito son como 1m o 70 cm igual.!
necesito que tenga una respuesta rapida para que sea mas eficaz mi robot.!
la vd que las dimensiones del circuito terminado es pequeña pero dime que usa como elemento sensor? porque estube viendo el circuito y no detecte cual podria serlo...
y componentes smd vendria a ser componentes superficiales o me equivoco?


----------



## LocutusARG (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola seba's

sebaclon2 por lo que entiendo conseguiste uno de estos http://aliatron.com/loja/catalog/images/usrf.jpg
ya que sos de argentina como yo, me gustaría saber donde lo conseguiste y si recordas el costo.

El unico que consigo es el sensor "Ping )))" de paralax que cuesta 52 dolares y el único que lo tiene (aparentemente) está en Mar del Plata.

seaarg
Tu método electromagnetico suena incluso más interesante, solucionaste los problemas?

Gracias!!


----------



## seaarg (Abr 15, 2010)

El elemento sensor es un capacitor fabricado con 3 tiras de aluminio (puede ser rollo de cocina con cinta aisladora jeje)

SMD son los superficiales. La respuesta puede ser de 200 ms ya que hay un tiempo minimo razonable de sampleo de frecuencia (150ms). Igual se puede bajar.

Acerca de los problemas, si casi todos. Se le agrego un varicap para estabilizar el circuito. Aun estoy en desarrollo del soft version mejorada. Esta verde todavia y nunca va a medir distancias exactas (al nivel de cm) como el ultrasonido, por el principio de funcionamiento. Solo aproximadas.

Se que se utiliza este principio en robots espaciales, para eso lo crearon. Tambien experimente que es bastante complicado de poner en funcionamiento aunque el circuito es re simple 

Les adjunto un circuito de sonar por ultrasonido que probe y funciona bastante bien, con el logre deteccion cm a cm desde 1,80 mts hasta 15 cm.

En este se reemplaza el 4017 por un pic y la parte del emisor de ultrasonido se alimenta con 9v para darle mas alcance. Les dejo a uds. la tarea de ver el como (ya que no tengo esquematico de lo que yo hice).


----------



## sebaclon2 (Abr 16, 2010)

locutusARG.!
la verdad yo no consegui ese modulo, mejor dicho lo estoy buscando...
y no creo q lo podamos conseguir mas que en la red... (por encomienda)

hay modulos q son como este: http://aliatron.com/loja/catalog/images/usrf.jpg
que creo y se puede ponerlo directo a un pic..

hay otros como este: http://www.electronicaestudio.com/i/f/sensor_ultrasonico.jpg
son modulos independientes tx y rx apartes. que necesitan de un poco de circuito... y luego al pic o otro integrado.
en este caso podes ver este link q lo habia dejado anteriormente 
http://translate.google.com.py/trans...er.html&anno=2


seaarg.!
cuando tenga tiempo monto tu circuito y lo pruebo.!
y como mensionaste le falta algunos ajustes al soft..
y en mi caso en la batallas de robot sumo necesito un sensor preciso!
vamos a ver que ago me quedo con tu circuito o consigo los modulos ultrasonicos 
estoy con mucha duda!!
si derrepente te interesa me podrias dar opiniones referente a mi duda, te lo agradeceria!


----------



## LocutusARG (Abr 16, 2010)

Ya conseguí los sensores separados en 
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag46.html

MA40S2R Precio unitario $ 28.21.- (-) 10% Desc. (+) Ing. Brutos ( 1.5%) (+) IVA( 21%)
MA40S2S Precio unitario $ 28.21.- (-) 10% Desc. (+) Ing. Brutos ( 1.5%) (+) IVA( 21%)

Material disponible en stock. Entrega inmediata.

Y justamente pensaba usar el circuito que mencionas o similares, como ser el del trabajo final de elektrik77_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/206339/ _

A nadie se le ocurrío reutilizar sensores de un "sensor de estacionamiento"???
Por 100 pesos se consigue uno con 4 sensores. Seguramente son de poca prescicion cierto?

Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Abr 16, 2010)

sebaclon2 dijo:


> seaarg.!
> cuando tenga tiempo monto tu circuito y lo pruebo.!
> y como mensionaste le falta algunos ajustes al soft..
> y en mi caso en la batallas de robot sumo necesito un sensor preciso!
> ...



Bueno, si dado el apuro no te conviene ponerte a investigar, te recomendaria entonces ultrasonico.

Los transductores que yo use los compre sueldos en una casa de componentes electronicos, son los que se utilizan en las alarmas de auto.

Eso si, si es que vale en las reglas el contrincante  podria estar generando un ultrasonido en direccion al robot enemigo para vencerlo  Esto no te sucederia en un sensor capacitivo ya que no tienen casi crosstalk jeje


----------



## sebaclon2 (Abr 17, 2010)

locutusARG
aora que ya conseguiste los sensores separados habrias que ver cual circuito te es mas factible...
yo la vd no te puedo sugerir cual, ya que hasta aora no tube la experiencia de armarme un sensor ultrasonico 
ya que no consigo los modulos...
y respecto al sensor de estacionamiento. la vd no lo pense, y puede haber muchas variantes en presicion alcance y demas...

seaarg
la verdad que me interesa el sensor ultrasonico pero no tube la experiencia de armarlo, tengo que esperar hasta conseguir los modulos...

pero decime ya que armaste uno, cuales son los detalles a considerar al armar un sensor ultrasonico?

calibracion, frecuencia a utilizar, el eco, etc...

asi para cuando lo arme no tenga ningun incomeniente.!!


----------



## seaarg (Abr 18, 2010)

sebaclon2 dijo:


> seaarg
> la verdad que me interesa el sensor ultrasonico pero no tube la experiencia de armarlo, tengo que esperar hasta conseguir los modulos...
> 
> pero decime ya que armaste uno, cuales son los detalles a considerar al armar un sensor ultrasonico?
> ...



Detalles hay varios, te puedo comentar que si el lugar donde lo pones tiene vibraciones (ej. un auto encendido) estas son captadas por el sensor y tenes que considerarlo en tu programa del micro, o poner filtros de frecuencia.

Sobre la frecuencia a utilizar, el mejor rango se obtiene con los 40khz. Seria bueno que el oscilador tenga un preset para adecuar la frecuencia porque si bien es alrededor de 40khz, la regulas para el rango optimo en el lugar donde lo tengas puesto.


----------



## fitopaez (May 30, 2010)

Hola a todos, si yo tambien estoy en busca de un circuito para detectar por ultrasonido,soy de San Nicolas, y si como dijo alguien en este foro se pueden conseguir unos modulos los PING))) de parallax pero seria bueno fabricar nosotros mismos estos modulos. Todavia no encontre un circuito que me convenza, pero me parece que la clave esta en elegir los sensores de MURATA que son de 16mm de diametro, pues vienen otros que tienen 10mm que no funcionan igual.

Espero poder apartar en este tema y que se reavive.


PD: en el foro hay un circuito de un tal MAMU, pero nadie me dice si realmente funciona yo lo probe y no logre los alcances de los que habla.


Saludos

FITO


----------



## elcp474 (Sep 7, 2011)

Buenas tardes!
fijense que me estoy construyendo un sistema de parqueos, en el que en cada espacio de auto debo colocar un sensor ultrasónico para saber cuando un auto se estaciona, para ello, quiero colocar uno de éstos en cada estación:





pero el problema es que no sé que tan confiable me resulte, ya que estaría a merced de polvo, humo, calor, y a veces algo de humedad. Uds que han tenido mas experiencia en estos bichos, ayudenme diciendome que tanto me conviene.
Gracias!!


----------



## LocutusARG (Sep 7, 2011)

Ese sensor buscaba yo, pero no lo conseguí.

Como dije seguí con mi idea de usar un sensor de estacionamiento de autos, investigando me encontré con esto
http://www.mp3car.com/hardware-deve...arking-sensor-interface-formally-pdc-usb.html

Con lo cual por el costo de un sensor (que además no conseguía) pasaría a tener 4.
Sin dudarlo compre uno y al analizarlo las señales eran otras pero finalmente salió funcionando.
Lo unico malo es que lo minimo que mide es 30cm, pero para lo que lo vas a usar está perfecto.

No tengo los detalles ya que finalmente le pase todo para que lo termine otra persona, pero si busco algo tengo.

Saludos


----------



## elcp474 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok LocutusARG, pero dime, que tan confiables crees tu que puede ser usar este tipo de sensor con las características ambientales que te mencioné.

Ah y por cierto, ya no tienen de esos en la tienda, ahora me tendré que conformar con éste:


----------



## LocutusARG (Sep 11, 2011)

Bien, teniendo en cuanta que los sensores se utilizan en el paragolpes de un auto el cual está expuesto a todo lo mencionado no creo que tenga problemas, es más, los de las fotos claramente no son para exterior.


----------

